

Ask HN: Travel APIs? - SABmore

I know this question has been asked before, but none of the previous responses seem to work/are relevant.  Can anyone recommend (preferably free, or cost-effective) travel APIs, to grab flight, hotel, etc info?  Thanks!
======
jefflinwood
We just used the Expedia Affiliate Network from <http://www.Mashery.com> or
<http://www.ean.com> to build a simple jQuery Mobile app that did hotel search
- you can even earn money from it with affiliate ids. We didn't try to build
anything with flight or rental car though.

~~~
SABmore
Thanks!

------
mayk
;) <http://www.google.com/search?q=travel%20api>

------
chsonnu
<http://ean.com>

